# Good bar to watch sports at??



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi I am moving to Dubai in Jan but arriving this Saturday for a week. Being a kiwi, i wouldnt mind watching the rugby in the evening. Was wondering if anyone knew any good bars to watch sport in???

Any suggestions would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Plenty of them around but it depends on where you're gonna be in Dubai, only thing is I dunno if they're gonna show rugby. I know the Champions bar in JW Marriott showed a Warriors game while I was there in Jordan but not sure if the one in Dubai would as well.


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

Bidi Bondi in the Shoreline apartments shows the matches. It's not the greatest sports bar but if you are around the Palm it ticks the box.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

miami_hurricanes said:


> Bidi Bondi in the Shoreline apartments shows the matches. It's not the greatest sports bar but if you are around the Palm it ticks the box.


What number shoreline is this?


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

It's between buildings 3 & 4


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Fibber Magees, best pub for the rugby in Dubai.


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

[Doesnt appear Fibbers is playing the game, some Irish bar must be


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I used to always watch the games at Fibbers, the Metropolitan or Barasiti near the marina


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mayotom said:


> I used to always watch the games at Fibbers, the Metropolitan or Barasiti near the marina


Metropolitan? Yuk!

I much prefer Goodfellas if you're up that way.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Best rugby pub is Nezasaussi at Al Manzil. Only opens 6pm on week days. The name is a mongrel combination of Aussie, NZ and Sth Africa. Food is excellent but a bit pricey.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Metropolitan? Yuk!
> 
> I much prefer Goodfellas if you're up that way.


Oi you, nothing wrong with the Red Lion


----------



## sunnyclimes (Nov 25, 2010)

*rugby matches*

Al Manzil Hotel has a sports bar in Downtown Dubai - guaranteed to be showing all the rugby matches!



Onerahi27 said:


> Hi I am moving to Dubai in Jan but arriving this Saturday for a week. Being a kiwi, i wouldnt mind watching the rugby in the evening. Was wondering if anyone knew any good bars to watch sport in???
> 
> Any suggestions would be great.
> Thanks


----------

